
Ask HN: What is the best way for a programmer to learn economics? - febin
Any hands on materials to learn economics?
======
troydavis
Most online learning sites - Coursera, Udemy, and the like - have classes. If
your interest is practical or your preference is for something a bit less
academic, start reading each of Matt Levine’s daily columns
([https://www.bloomberg.com/view/contributors/ARbTQlRLRjE/matt...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/contributors/ARbTQlRLRjE/matthew-
s-levine)) and listening to weekly EconTalk podcast episodes
([http://www.econtalk.org/archives/favorites/](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/favorites/)),
then Google the terms you aren’t familiar with.

(Pedantic: Levine is arguably more finance than economics, but he covers both,
makes them interesting, and chooses topics carefully.)

